# September 21 - International Peace Day



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Peace brothers 

Maybe we should go the rest of the day with this in mind. 

mmmmm be mellow


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish the rest of the world would mudshark, Man theres some crazy goings on at the moment


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck and Slimpickens - your profile pics are not in keeping with peace!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Peace! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> 2buckcanuck and Slimpickens - your profile pics are not in keeping with peace!


I didn't even know it was peace day! That's sad for a guy like me...I'm down with peace:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> I didn't even know it was peace day! That's sad for a guy like me...I'm down with peace:thumbsup:


Right on Slim - Peace brother 


Now if we can just get 2buck to change his profile pic!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Right on Slim - Peace brother
> 
> 
> Now if we can just get 2buck to change his profile pic!


Peace man!

(I wonder if this will get me kicked out of the group :whistling2


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

So dissapointed in the post whore (you know who you are)

2buck on this international peace day is promoting military warplanes bombing their way to peace. OMG 2buck - get with the rest of the world. :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

What









I thought our friends to the south of us would understand that one better, I was thinking the colt peace maker but.......

Fine........ Ill change my avatar


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats better - now you look like a real Toronto player throwing in the towel. haha


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry I missed it, I had to work.
But anyway here you go Mudshark...
Peace man!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whenever I hear someone talk about peace or see that stupid symbol, I want to wrap my hands around someone's neck and not let go til they stop moving and making gurgling noises.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Whenever I hear someone talk about peace or see that stupid symbol, I want to wrap my hands around someone's neck and not let go til they stop moving and making gurgling noises.










Love me

LOVE ME!!!!

















for catd7


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

CatD7 said:


> Whenever I hear someone talk about peace or see that stupid symbol, I want to wrap my hands around someone's neck and not let go til they stop moving and making gurgling noises.


I made sure to put as many as I could.


----------

